# Massey Harris sickle bar mower



## pacerman (Jul 25, 2012)

About a year ago I bought a dead M/H Pacer fitted with a sickle bar mower. Now that the tractor is running well I'm ready to do some work on the mower. Can anyone tell me how to identify what model it is and any info on how to use it? It would make a cut 5 feet wide. 
Thanks


----------

